# Maroon Bells



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be in Aspen visiting my girlfriend this weekend, and I'm planning on riding up to the Maroon Bells trailhead. I've been up the road via car before, but never riding. For those of you who have done this ride, I'm asking how it was. It didn't seem all that steep in the car, but it's a whole different story when pedaling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It's not as bad as Indy, the road to Starwood, or the road to Ashcroft (all of which I highly suggest). Also a good quick loop is Owl Creek Road (behind the airport) to Snowmass then down to the 82 intesection and right back to Aspen. Doing that in reverse is steeper climbing.

Starnut


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Ride it, its awesome.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> Ride it, its awesome.


Ditto. Not too steep or long, no traffic(buses only) and a world famous view at the top. Don't miss it.


----------



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I went hiking up around crater lake at the Bells two weekends ago, and it was simply amazing. I'm sure that being on bike I'll be able to appreciate the views a bit more than when I was in the car. I was thinking about venturing out onto Independence pass, but being the fourth this weekend, I'm a little sketched out with non-native traffic in the mountains.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I really liked the McClane(sp?) flats road between Aspen & Basalt also. A fair bit of climbing for a road named flats, and great mountain views from the valley, light traffic. Pick it up on south side of town off Cemetery Lane and make a 30-40 mi out and back out of it.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, as others have said, it is a gradual grade up Maroon Creek Road past the ranch.. Great view of Pyramid Peak on way up and then at the top the Bells reward you with another beautiful view.. I have climbed all three of those mountains and they are all spectacular.. It is a great ride up there.. Enjoy!


----------

